# Building ASP forum



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello,

Well I have taken up a project of buildind a ASP forum with Access only.
Can anyone suggest some good articles to explore the psychology within.... such as security.

I am also stuck up on:
1> Displaying message replies
2> Deleting records and then displaying all


Please help!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 12, 2004)

dude.. i guess u need to create a new table for every thread..  there shd be some knda notation in the name u giv for each table.. like tab1, tab2 etc.. so that u can use a intger variable of the form 
TABLE NAME = "tab" + c

This way u can show all the threads in the table..

I dont think u can deletion shd be a probn if u know the SQL commands..!


----------



## firewall (Nov 12, 2004)

btw dont have any idea on asp, u may visit *www.instant-cms.com/ 

i think this may help you...


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Nov 13, 2004)

How do I logout a user. I mean if I use cookies... the user will be logged out as soon as he closes the browser. But if I want him to logout without clod\sing the browser what should I do??? Pls help with cookies.
Also if the user wants to be automatically logged in on every visit then???  How do I keep a track of this through cookies and yet log him out?


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 13, 2004)

Dude.. U can set the life time of a cookie (or expiry time).. you can create a con-expiring cookie so that whnevr the user logs in he will be taken insid.e.

Ok, now to log somone out as soon as he closes the browser, u need to do event handling.. u have various events, and when (this can be done in java script also).. onClose or somethin like that u can delete or set the cookie value to NULL..


----------



## siddhesh (Nov 13, 2004)

Have a look at this site : *www.aspin.com/home/tutorial/applicat/bbs

They have provided ready to use ASP Forums. These forums are easily customisable. If not the entire forums, you can refer to the code & incorporate it into your forum. Hope it helps!


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 13, 2004)

This might help u dude!!

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=asp+forums&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## Deep (Nov 13, 2004)

check this free ASP forum

*forum.snitz.com/

Download it and install it 

No need to code 

Regards
Deep


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 13, 2004)

Dude.. he';s doing a PROJECT of develpign an ASP forum..!


----------



## Deep (Nov 13, 2004)

oh...
then he can take help of these sites

*www.codeproject.com/asp/
*www.stardeveloper.com/articles/index.html?category_id=11
*www.aspfree.com

and you may use this search engine to get source code for specific things....

*www.koders.com/

I hope this helps you.
Regards
Deep


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Nov 14, 2004)

thanx friends. 
I will chk out the resources. 
4 ne further help i hope i don't require ur permissions!


----------



## Deep (Nov 14, 2004)

haha nopes..feel free to shoot anytime 

take care
Deep


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2004)

*DUDE TRY PHP*

DUDE,

TRY PHP ITS LIKE CAT AND MOUSE ! WHO WINS :  CAT  AND WHO LOSE : MOUSE SO 

ASP = MOUSE
PHP = CAT 

DIFFERENCE = CAT EATS MOUSE 


WELL AM DOING GREAT IN PHP , ITS EASY THAN ASP TRY ONCE AND U WILL GET THE TASTE

ADIOS


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Nov 18, 2004)

if php is so cul....... can ne1 gimme some good tutorials.
Actually i have 2-3 buks on asp n a lot of tuts. So i go with it.
PHP seems to b just like C.???
Wel i won't mind going with it.
But only is i get a tut with the right psyche to go with it.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Nov 18, 2004)

A small idea...
You can keep track of the user using cookies.To log in/out use session variables.To logout ,just a *session.end* or *session.abandon* will do.
If you are interested in learning PHP, visit hudzilla.org
I think you won't get a better resource!!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2004)

Sorry i was awaya for a while , could give u back a reply...well try www.php.com and start from installing it the whole package , like apache , php, mysql then only u will know what is all thisa abt other wise u wont get to the point what i am saying or others 

cheers


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Nov 20, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmm....
i wil ckh it out.
Was just wondering if i cud fing a whole tutorial with php n mysql in one download!

Can ne1 tel me wat r con-expiring cookies....as commented earlier in this discussion?


----------



## Deep (Nov 20, 2004)

I would suggest download one forum like phpbb and study it...
you might not find exact tutorial for forums but you will find tutorials for diff things like interting values in db, useing cookies or sessions, using joins, using classes and functions

and after reaing all these you need to applpy your login draw a plan and start working...

check these sites

*www.phpfreaks.com
*www.hotscripts.com

download php software and manual from here *www.php.net

PM me if you need ebook Teach yourself PHP in 24 hours.

Deep


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Nov 21, 2004)

thanx deep... i hav sent u a pm... i know u wud reply to it soon


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Nov 22, 2004)

butterfly... i installed php triad that has all apache,php,mysql.
But i though I was much more comfortable using iis on xp. So now i have php on it too. I just require microsoft sql server. Can u gimme an idea where 2 get it.
Pehle to i am doing asp forum. And soon will turn around to php. Asp forum??? He all bcoz i hv 2 do a project, otherwise the CAT=php is impressive man!


----------

